
World's first no kill eggs go on sale in Berlin - andrew_gs
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2018/dec/22/worlds-first-no-kill-eggs-go-on-sale-in-berlin
======
KitDuncan
"No kill"... yeah they may not shred male chicks, but come on. The hens are
still slaughtered at a fraction of their natural lifetime, when they are done
efficiently laying eggs.

~~~
f_allwein
> An estimated 4-6 billion male chicks are slaughtered globally every year
> because they serve no economic purpose.

Seems like a worthwhile goal to prevent this...

------
anoncoward111
Went vegan because my kidneys started to fail. It feels good knowing I don't
pay for people to kill animals for me anymore.

I used to find it so hard to go vegan because I loved the taste of meat. Well,
now I have no choice.

------
ionwake
This is great and I only wish I could contribute in a meaningful way to end
unnecessary suffering

